# Tiny Roquefort Popovers rec:



## kadesma (Mar 23, 2006)

My daughter and the two boys spent the night last night, and we planned to watch American Idol, of course talk turned to what should we snack on..We scoured the pantry and fridge and decided to give the popovers a try..They were so good..We had to threaten DH if he ate anymore he was in big trouble 
You need 1 or two mini muffin pans..we used 2

veggie oil for brushing muffin tins or spray with a veggie spray
1-c. a/p flour
1/3 tea. white pepper, we just used black
1-Tab. finely chopped flat leaf parsley
1-1/4c. milk at room temp
2-eggs at room temp
1-tab. butter,melted
3-oz. roquefort or other strong flavored blue cheese, crumbled

Put rack on bottom third of oven and preheat to 450F. Generously brush two mini muffin pans with veggie oil
In large bowl, whisk together salt,pepper,and parsley. In a large measuring pitcher, whisk together the milk,eggs, and melted butter. Pour wet ingredients over dry and whisk together to combine, you will have a few lumps. Pour batter into pans to about 1/4 of an inch of the rim. Place a scant teaspoon of crumbled cheese in center of each filled cup.

Bake 10 min. Do not open oven door. Reduce heat and continue baking til brown and crusty and fully puffed about 8-10 min longer. Remove from oven and transfer immediatly to a warmed platter or napkin-lined basket. Serve at once.. Or, let cool on racks for up to 2 hrs. then reheat in a 350 oven for 10 min. do not refrigerate as they will become irreversibly soggy..
e also made a few mellon balls and wrapped them in prosciutto YUMMY
enjoy,
kadesma


----------



## Shunka (Mar 23, 2006)

These sound sooooo yummy!!! Thank you for sharing your recipe!!!


----------



## kadesma (Mar 23, 2006)

Thank you Shunka,
We really enjoyed them.

kadesma


----------



## Constance (Mar 24, 2006)

I haven't made popovers in years. I just don't think of it...but I'm going to give these a try. I have a big chunk of bleu cheese that we bought at Sam's last week. Wouldn't those go great with soup or a salad?


----------



## Robo410 (Mar 24, 2006)

what I love about popovers, is that even if they don't pop (which can happen sometimes) they are still the best egg custard muffins ever invented!  Good whatever happens to them!


----------



## kadesma (Mar 24, 2006)

Constance said:
			
		

> I haven't made popovers in years. I just don't think of it...but I'm going to give these a try. I have a big chunk of bleu cheese that we bought at Sam's last week. Wouldn't those go great with soup or a salad?


Hi Connie,
We just had them as a snack with some melon balls wrapped in proscuitto. But, salad or soup or even both would be nice..I'll have to do that one night..kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Mar 24, 2006)

Robo410 said:
			
		

> what I love about popovers, is that even if they don't pop (which can happen sometimes) they are still the best egg custard muffins ever invented! Good whatever happens to them!


I agree Robo, they are also a nice change from bread and biscuits.

kadesma


----------



## suburban apron company (Apr 3, 2006)

Those sound wonderful!!!


----------



## kadesma (Apr 3, 2006)

suburban apron company said:
			
		

> Those sound wonderful!!!


Thank you, SAC 


kadesma


----------

